# Trangia 27 vs 25



## willem (14 Apr 2009)

We have the larger Trangia 25 UL with Optimus Nova multifuel burner for family use. I think at 1100 grams it is a great combination for quite serious multiperson cooking. Last weekend I took it on a solo trip, and used the original meths burner for the first time. I must say I really liked the simplicity, and did not particularly mind the somewhat slower boiling time (made up by speedy assembly etc). I also stir fried some meat and vegetables, and the frying heat was OK, but only just. So I wondered how it compares with the smaller 27. Does the more concentrated heat of the smaller model make it boil a bit quicker and fry hotter? I could not find any comparisons, but I would be very interested. Only a bit quicker and a bit hotter would already make it much more attractive.
Willem


----------



## Redmountduo (15 Apr 2009)

The smaller version does heat a little quicker.
We have used this extensivley on long tour s and love them.
I am now getting the larger version as we can cook better portions for two up touring. :-) When you tour in France you can use alcohol a bruee instead of meths. This burns much hotter and cleaner.
Hope that helps.


----------



## willem (19 Apr 2009)

I have now been in touch with Trangia themselves. They say the small 27 will be slightly hotter, but not much. The best way to improve perfomance, they argue, is to use high quality fuel: ethanol of 96 % purity is what they recommend, both for its performance, and because it is less toxic than methanol. On the road you have to take what you can get, of course. To be continued, no doubt....
Willem


----------



## Ricd11 (12 Jan 2010)

For one person touring which would be more ideal? In some pics of Brocks cooking in another thread the 25 does look good, a nice size to cook on. I've found the 25-5 non stick UL at £52.95 and 27-5 non stick UL at £49.95 @ simplyhike. I'm a man that likes my food and cooking, so am thinking it might be worthwhile the extra 3 pound, hundred grams and 4cm length? Or is the 27 fine for frying a full meal and cooking in the 1L pots?


----------



## willem (12 Jan 2010)

I have the 25, and I think that it is the right size for two (and not 3-4 as claimed), but rather large for one. Admittedly the 1 litre pots and the 18 cm frying pan of the 27 are not generous, but the 4 cm smaller diameter of the whole assemblage and the 145 grams weight difference are important to me. The UL version is the only one I would buy now. I have the 25 in Hard Anodized, with a non stick frying pan. The HA is also fairly non stick, so I would want to have my pots in HA as well, and my personal choice would be for a HA frying pan rather than the non stick, as it is 40 grams lighter than the non stick and almost as good. It will also last a lifetime rather than a couple of years.
I do expect to be able to cook real solo meals on the 27, and in fact I have one on order.
Willem


----------



## hubbike (12 Jan 2010)

I have the small one and love it. I have also got a homemade beer can version which burns very hot. Good for making tea and you can't be bothered to get the whole lot out...


----------



## zacklaws (12 Jan 2010)

Have a look at the following site if you have not seen it before, it will give you some burning times etc:-

http://adunk.ozehosting.com/trangia.html

There is another site similar with cooking trials on, which gives some ideas how to cook quicker by raising or lowering the height of the pans and by how much but I cannot find it.

I use the 27 version and agree the pans can be a bit small, and I only cook for one, especially the frying pan, so I bought the large billy can for it so now I can do loads of food all in the billy. Plus the 27 and all its components pack inside the billy and its lid


----------



## Gareth (12 Jan 2010)

I have the 25 model, and have had it since 1975 or 76. It has never let me down, and I still have all the original bits; burner, pans, lids, and kettle, etc.

However, over the last couple of years I have been using a Kelly Kettle c/w additional cook set, and for 1 & 2 person expeditions it just cannot be beaten. Time and time again I have boiled 1.5 litres of water in 3 minutes from lighting it, and cooked a meal for two in 20- 30 minutes. However, the main advantage is the free fuel; twigs, bark, grass, etc.

https://kellykettle.com/


----------



## yashicamat (12 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> I have the small one, with non-stick surfaces and the gas burner. The clincher in the deal was the price........£14.95 from that well known outdoor retailer TKMaxx! *I bought a Vango inflatable mat, the Trangia and a lightweight fleece*, £30 the lot. It was a little while ago, but always worth a look if you are passing.
> 
> *I only went in for some socks*



Sounds like you forgot what you went in for then.


----------

